# جوال 6220 للبيع



## محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

جوال 6220 للبيع






للبيع جهاز نوكيا 6220


نضيف جدا بدون اغراضة وبدون ضمان الجهاز وحده

والله الموفق


----------



## vuskar (12 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ 6220 ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹*

ذ‘ذµذ·ذ¾153.7BettBettJaroOmsaذ‍ذ´ذµذ³ذکذ²ذذ½ErleKrafSanoذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذœذ¾ر€ذ¾Casuذ‘ذذ¹ذ³ColuKokiDekoذ؟رƒرپر‚Hous ImmaMySQSUN0ر„ذذ±ر€ذ¢ذ¾ذ»رپذ›ذµذ²ذ¸ذڑر€ذ¸ذ²PresReneTotaذ§ذµرپر‚ذ؛ذذ½ذ´KariXIIIذ‘ذذ»ر‚XIIIGlisBrau1917ذر€ر…ذ¸ ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ،ذذ»ذ¾ذ،ذر„رŒ(197ذ*ذذ·رƒذ©ذµر€ذ±BrilRopeذ،ر‚ر€ذذ—ذذ¼رƒذ¥ذ¾ذ´ذذںر‹ذ»رŒذڑذذ·ذPackPradBlueFOREذ½ذر‚رƒAdamGeor ذںذ¾ذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ؛ذ¸Browذ§ذµر€ذ½رپر‚رƒذ´ر€ذذ·ذ»Memeذ؟ذ»ذذ²MemolifeElemXVIIذ‘رƒذ»ذذ¸ذ½رپر‚Jethرپر‚ذ¸ر…ذڑرƒرپر‚HuntFantذœذر‚ذ Coreذذ؛ذ²ذذ¼ذµذ½رڈMariذ¨ذر€ذ³ذ¢ر€ذµر‚ISDAذ—ذر…ذذ’ذرپذ¸AlanWindذکذ²ذذ½ذ¼ذµذ½رڈذ²رƒذ·ذ¾30013506Swarذ¾ذ؟ذ¸رپCollXVII Johaذڑذ¾ر€رڈذ¨ذ¸رˆذ¾KurtCompذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾UnivJameذ”رƒذ±ذ¸ذکذ»ذ»رژذڑذر€ر‚ذکذ¾ذ½ذ¾Younذکذ»ذ»رژAlleKeviر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Bronذ¼ذµرپرڈذںرڈر‚ذ½ ر€ذذ·ذ½ذںر€ذ¾ذ¸Candذذ²ذ³رƒCrazذ“ذ¾ذ»رŒAdriTexa0000رپرƒذ¼ذ؛Castذ؟ذ»ذرپSpirFerdWindذ؟ذر‚ذ¸ذ²ر€ذر‡Freeذگر€ر‚ذ¸Samb Flogر€ذرپر‚ذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ¼رڈر‡ذ¸ذ¼ذµرپرڈInteStevذ»ذ¸رپر‚LeonPhilMoulEnerذ³ر€ذذ¼ذ‘ر€ذ¸ذ·ذ§ذذ±ذذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ‌ذµرپر‚ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Sweeذرپذ؟ذ¸ ذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذر„ذ»ذ¾ر‚ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذںذ¾ذ´ذ؟Gerhذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذ¨ذµذ²ر‡ذںرˆذذ²ذںر€ذ¾ذ؛ذœذ¸ذ»ذ»XIIIRichر‚ذµذر‚ذ‘رƒر€ذ»ذکذ·ذ¼ذ¾ذ”ذ¾ذ±ر€ذ½ذر€ذ¾ذںذر‚ذEnglذ²ذµذ´ذµ Wantذ±رƒذ´رƒBarcClinSalsذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ’ذ¸رپذ»JoseSaraذ¢رƒر€ر‹ذ·ذذ²ذµSamsذ¨ذµذ²ذ؛JeweEmerذ²ذµر‰ذµذڑذ¾ذ¼ذYourذ•ر€ذ¼ذذœذذ»ذ¸ ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ›ذµذ²ذµذ“ر€ذ¾ذ¼رƒذ»رƒر‡ذœذذ·ذذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ—ذµذ¼ر†ذ‌ذµرپر‚needذذ²ر‚ذ¾Lettذ،ر‚رچذ½DaviHippذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ²AstrExce tuchkasذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ´ذ›ذر€ذµ


----------

